# compile firefox with or without profiling support.



## Alain De Vos (Jan 16, 2020)

Does profiling support improve the execution speed if so how does this work?
Or is profiling support only needed for developers who want to improve firefox code.
Should i compile all my ports with profiling support or profiling support ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2020)

Profiling (computer programming) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 17, 2020)

So my question was more specific which kind of profiling as explained in wikipedia do the profiling options mean in the different packages.
Or are we supposed to know this ? The description in the config menus are sometimes as criptic as possible and there is no further explanation .
Does the profiling option in firefox improve it's execution speed is rather a simple question.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2020)

Well, if you don't know what profiling is, what it does and how it works then perhaps you shouldn't enable it?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 17, 2020)

Offcourse one always need to start somewhere. I found this


			Clang Compiler User’s Manual — Clang 16.0.0git documentation


----------

